# Cougar



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Question about the over the counter Cougar Objective tags (not sure the right name for them). If I buy one of these tags....can I chase and take a cat with dogs?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Harvest objective permit...

And yes, good to go with dogs almost any were but SL county...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice to know...Thanks!


----------

